# WereBo storming towards 48000



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations WereBo 48k way to go


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks lots Joe, this post makes it 48K :grin: -


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Got it just right lol


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done WereBo !!!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Great job Bo! 

Next stop, 50k!

:thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Numbers keep going up!

Well done!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Once I get beyond fingers and toes I'm lost so I can't imagine 48,000.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Bo - well done!


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice one mate, Keeping up the great posts as per :grin:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice going Bo. :thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, I gave up trying to catch a him a long time ago. :whistling: :grin:

Great work, man. Keep up the awesome posting. :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I couldn't have got 'em without you and t'other members


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nice work Bo keep em coming:thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank'ee Wrench :grin:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks lots guys :lol:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Well done Bo! :flowers:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Rayda :wink:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Impressive "Bo"!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Boss :lol:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Congrats on the posts and for donating your time!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, time is the one thing I (usually) have to spare :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Any wisdom to spare? :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I wish! I'm thinking of visiting my dentist next year, to have some wisdom-teeth put in.... :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha! The fangs don't work, huh? :wink: :grin:


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

48,O82 posts. 
WOW!
Well done WereBo!
{Happy New Year also.}


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ FSG - The fangs work OK but the wisdom-teeth disappeared years ago :lol:

@ JMH3143 - Thank you JMH3143 and a happy New Year to you too :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hahaha! Okay. :lol:


----------

